# Peaches...HELP



## masterspark (Sep 2, 2012)

x


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Either.
orrrrrr......peal, squeeze, put into a food grade bucket, add yeast, add bubbler to the top of the bucket, wait two weeks in cool dry place, wino!! LOL

Water bath is all you need sir. They're good for a year. Most higher acid foods (fruits) are good for about a year and can be done in just 212 degree water bath canning. I do not know if pressure canning makes them last long but Davarm would.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Can them in halves, quarters or slices. Water bath for 30-35 minutes minimum based on elevation. Can in juice or simple syrup and you can always add a little bit of cinnamon or other spices, too.
Edit to add: They are much easier to peel if you blanch them. Drop into boiling water for about 30-45 seconds and the skins slip right off. If you save them there is a recipe somewhere for making "peach honey" which is just cooked down peach scraps strained and canned. Has the consistency of honey with a peach flavor.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

6 lbs. peaches
1 lemon
1cup bourbon divided

prepare a boiling water bath and four regular mouth jars, bring a pot of water to boil and while waiting halve the peaches. Fill a large bowl with cold water and squeeze in the lemon, this is where the peaches will go when they come out of the hot water. Working in batches add the peaches to the hot water and cook for one minute, the place in the cold water, allow water to come back to a boil before adding the next batch.

Once all the peaches are blanched and cool enough to handle, remove the skins and return the fruit to the lemon water.

combine the sugar with three cups hot water and stir until dissolved and bring to a gentle simmer. While the syrup heats pack peaches cut side down in jars, packing as tightly as you can manage without damage. When the peaches are in the jars ladle syrup over the fruit leaving 1and 1/2 inches head space, add 1/4 cup bourbon to each jar, leaving 1/2 inch head space.

Wipe the jar rims, and apply lids and rings process in hot water bath for 25 minutes.

Adjust the recipe to suit your needs.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Prep syrup - 2 cups sugar to 1 quart water (maple extract to taste optional-yum)

Peaches go into boiling water - in and out 1 minute - into cold water and peel easy peasy 

quarter peaches - slice into a pot of syrup while bringing syrup to boil 

Fill jars with peaches and syrup - leave 1/2 inch head space

Wipe rims, remove air bubbles - seal lids

Sterilize everything everything.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Quick! Bake all peaches into delicious pies and pm me for my mailing address! I'll buy my own ice cream.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Peel, cook them till soft, puree in a blender, pour onto leather trays, dry for about 16 hours at 120-125 degrees. Fresh peach (fruit) roll-ups. :lick: :droolie:


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I have about 50 I halved and peeled and froze .... they are delicious I am looking for more I have been making peach strawberry crisp and peach sorbet


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Cant beat peach preserves!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Peach halves, brush with oil and grill, drizzle with honey or dollop some yogurt/ice cream on them. Good grilling dessert.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank your neighbor profusely and take every single one they're willing to give!! I NEVER pass up free anything, lol.


----------



## libprepper (Aug 8, 2013)

Along with the others mentioned, while it's not canning, you can quickly blanch, skin, slice, and deep freeze w/o added sugars. Have two peach trees and this has become our favorite method after fresh off the tree eating time. These mostly go on ice-cream and in pies. I like to keep the added sugar in the original to a minimum. They don't keep their form as well and become a little more mushy than straight up canning but have a better "original" peach off the tree flavor and not so candied like syrup canned to my taste.


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

I made some Peach Habenero jam once, was the most delicious thing on cream cheese with crackers.
On the evening before making a batch of jam, cut one pepper in half and clean out, add to a half cup of sugar and maybe 1/4 cup water, bring to a boil, remove from heat and let set overnight.
While preparing the peach jam, add the syrup made overnight and 1 to 2(depends on heat level you like) additional minced and cleaned peppers.
This jam is definitely the most favorite of what we have canned.


----------

